# Eua is there a cpt code for this???



## PLONDONM (Nov 9, 2012)

MY DOC WANTS TO BILL FOR AN EXAM UNDER ANESTHESIA. HE WAS IN THE OR FOR A HIP FX. THEN EXAMINED PATIENT'S KNEE FOR ADDITIONAL INJURY. THIS PATIENT WAS IN A MOTOR VEHICLE/SEMI TRUCK ACCIDENT. THE DOC FOUND THE PATIENT HAD A TORN MCL BUT DID NOT ATTEMPT ANY REPAIR ON THE KNEE. CAN HE BILL FOR THIS EXAM? IF SO WHAT CPT CODE WOULD BE USED?


----------

